# Becoming a Philippine Citizen



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> I think the better question is why not. As a general rule, citizens have more rights than non-citizens, real estate purchasing, business, travel, etc. The only downside is income taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Philippines and AU both allow dual-citizens, so you'd have both.


Definitely agree but I for one will not wait 10 years (perhaps dead by then) to secure all you have mentioned and my choices are known and though not suitable to everyone (choose your own path) works for us even with the SRRV deposit conversion debacle, we all learnt from that. 
Ben doesn't pay travel taxes when he comes to Oz as he is a perm resident here but as a Filipino national, pays travel taxes as a tourist to other countries while I don't.
There is merit in what you say and that may suit you and many others but not me. We can operate business etc through my better half and if I do go down the SRRV route will only be for our gain.

Dual citizenship? I would have to renounce my Australian citizenship to become a PH. national and thereafter would need to reapply for my Oz citizenship, passport etc. and it's the same if Ben applies for Oz citizenship, he has to renounce his Filipino citizenship and likewise reapply, same same.
Income taxes: Filipino nationals can earn PHP. 250K P/A with no tax; exemptions thanks to Duterte. 

The question remains. Each of us has to choose the path suitable to individual circumstances and that comes with lots of research and chewing the fat.
Fred hit the nail on the head. Move as you need to, don't wait, do it.

Too many options but 10 years for us/me is ridiculous.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gorn said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Given the choice, 13a over SRRV. Right now I'm more interested in the path to citizenship, I _believe _you need to be a permanent resident for 10 years (or 5 if married) first, and not just a tourist, but information is limited, any help Steve?


Getting Philippine citizenship requires renouncing all other citizenship. You can regain them but in many cases it means that you have to apply as a Philippine citizen and go through the complete process.

In Canada all I have to do is go to Ottawa and reclaim it, but I would have to get into the country as a Philippine citizen and a visa can be difficult to get.

May or may not be a big issue for everyone but something to consider.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> Income taxes: Filipino nationals can earn PHP. 250K P/A with no tax .


Didn't know that, but still only $5000 USD



bigpearl said:


> Definitely agree but I for one will not wait 10 years


The ten years starts either when you arrive in the Philippines, or when you become a permanent resident (SRRV etc), I thought you were a few years into at least one of those.



bigpearl said:


> I would have to renounce my Australian citizenship to become a PH.





Manitoba said:


> Getting Philippine citizenship requires renouncing all other citizenship.


Which means making an oral proclamation...and then you're a dual citizen. Your foreign citizenship and passport doesn't get pulled, revoked, or affected in any way shape or form.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I went ahead and made a new topic because it appears maybe some expats want to become a Philippine citizen or dual citizen for many reasons such as ownership of land, business or to live with their partner, want to remain single ect.. so if you do find pertinent information on the procedures or requirements, loss of your citizenship? please post a link or document.

It would be a bonus if someone from the US or from another Western nation shared their experience of becoming a Philippine Citizen, did you lose your citizenship or other passport requirements.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The requirements.

Commonwealth Act No. 473, the Revised Naturalization Law, approved June 17, 1939, provided that persons having certain specified qualifications may become a citizen of the Philippines by naturalization.[8]

Section 2 of CA No. 473 specifies that the applicant must possess the following qualifications:

He must be not less than twenty-one years of age on the Ray of the hearing of the petition;
He must have resided in the Philippines for a continuous period of not less than ten years;
He must be of good moral character and believe in the principles underlying the Philippine Constitution, and must have conducted himself in a proper and irreproachable manner during the entire period of his residence in the Philippines in his relation with the constituted government as well as with the community in which he is living.
He must own real estate in the Philippines worth not less than five thousand pesos, Philippine currency, or must have some known lucrative trade, profession, or lawful occupation;
He must have enrolled his minor children of school age, in any of the public schools or private schools recognized by the Office of Private Education of the Philippines, where Philippine history, government and civics are taught or prescribed as part of the school curriculum, during the entire period of the residence in the Philippines required of him prior to the hearing of his petition for naturalization as Philippine citizen.
Section 4 of CA No. 473 provides that the following cannot be naturalized as Philippine citizens:

Persons opposed to organized government or affiliated with any association or group of persons who uphold and teach doctrines opposing all organized governments;
Persons defending or teaching the necessity or propriety of violence, personal assault, or assassination for the success and predominance of their ideas;
Polygamists or believers in the practice of polygamy;
Persons convicted of crimes involving moral turpitude;
Persons suffering from mental alienation or incurable contagious diseases;
Persons who, during the period of their residence in the Philippines, have not mingled socially with the Filipinos, or who have not evinced a sincere desire to learn and embrace the customs, traditions, and ideals of the Filipinos;
Citizens or subjects of nations with whom the United States and the Philippines are at war, during the period of such war;
Citizens or subjects of a foreign country other than the United States whose laws do not grant Filipinos the right to become naturalized citizens or subjects thereof.
Republic Act No. 9139, approved June 8, 2001, provided that aliens under the age of 18 who were born in the Philippines, who have resided in the Philippines and have resided therein since birth, and who possess other specified qualifications, may be granted Philippine citizenship by administrative proceeding subject to certain requirements.[1][2]


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Gary D said:


> He must have resided in the Philippines for a continuous period of not less than ten years;


As a tourist? As a resident? This part needs clarification.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

If you read the act in its entirety the answers are there, Gary supplied the basic rundown which is great info but not the whole legislation. To understand and digest takes a little reading and research including amendments to this act over the years.

https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/comacts/ca_473_1939.html

https://www.pcw.gov.ph/law/commonwealth-act-no-473

I learnt quite a bit researching Gary's post as we all can.

Section 2 /5"" Fifth. He must be able to speak and write English or Spanish and any one of the principal Philippine languages; and"" 
(loosely explained, does this mean that the petitioner also needs to be able to write as well as speak their chosen dialect?)

Section 5 "" Such declaration shall set forth name, age, occupation, personal description, place of birth, last foreign residence and allegiance, the date of arrival, the name of the vessel or aircraft, if any, in which he came to the Philippines, and the place of residence in the Philippines at the time of making the declaration. No declaration shall be valid until lawful entry for permanent residence has been established and a certificate showing the date, place, and manner of his arrival has been issued.""

"Entry for permanent residence". That one may throw a spanner in the works, perhaps 10 years with an SRRV will work or mayhap I misinterpreted. Maybe it's as simple as obtaining an alien certificate of registration and maintaining that for the 10 years? Any takers?

All the fun of the fair and definitely more fun in the Philippines.
Good luck with your research Gorn, please let us know how you fare with your lurking on the net.
If I were seriously thinking about becoming a Filipino national my first visit would be to consult and potentially engage the appropriate migration agent (highly experience) no different than we did to gain Bens permanent residency in Australia,,,,, yes it costs.

Then you find things like this trying to ease some difficulties and I'm unsure if this bill has been passed nor how many others are out there.

http://www.congress.gov.ph/legisdocs/basic_18/HB01199.pdf

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I found this bit interesting.

He must have enrolled his minor children of school age, in any of the public schools or private schools recognized by the Office of Private Education of the Philippines, where Philippine history, government and civics are taught or prescribed as part of the school curriculum, during the entire period of the residence in the Philippines required of him prior to the hearing of his petition for naturalization as Philippine citizen.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Gary D said:


> I found this bit interesting.
> 
> He must have enrolled his minor children of school age, in any of the public schools or private schools recognized by the Office of Private Education of the Philippines, where Philippine history, government and civics are taught or prescribed as part of the school curriculum, during the entire period of the residence in the Philippines required of him prior to the hearing of his petition for naturalization as Philippine citizen.


Especially interesting that they haven't updated the rules from 1939


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gorn said:


> Especially interesting that they haven't updated the rules from 1939


Also notice that they are talking about he, women couldn't become citizens until an amendment a few years ago.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Also notice that they are talking about he, women couldn't become citizens until an amendment a few years ago.


While I'm not sure about that Gary, who knows and in general legal terms "he" can also mean "she" well in Ozzie law but what I posted before, the link:

https://www.pcw.gov.ph/law/commonwealth-act-no-473

Appears to try to address that but still the reference is to the "he".

Third person plural and the likes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> Especially interesting that they haven't updated the rules from 1939


They have Gorn as demonstrated in a previous post, only little research to help as I certainly won't go down this path myself unless forced to. There is a plethora of info on the net with regards to the act and legislated changes but ultimately as said if one desires to pursue this path then the best thin to do is engage a professional, after you have done your own research of course.
As said good luck and let us know how you fare.

Cheer, Steve.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> Maybe it's as simple as obtaining an alien certificate of registration and maintaining that for the 10 years?


It says "continuous" which means without interruption, so you'd have to be a legal permanent resident.



bigpearl said:


> perhaps 10 years with an SRRV will work


No retirees allowed:



> (He) must have some known lucrative trade, profession, or lawful occupation


Unless you



> own real estate in the Philippines worth not less than five thousand pesos, Philippine currency


Which non-citizens can't do. 

So, according to the act, unless you're married and have a 13a, your only option for citizenship is the 13 quota Visa. 



Gary D said:


> He must have enrolled his minor children of school age, in any of the public schools or private schools recognized by the Office of Private Education of the Philippines, where Philippine history, government and civics are taught or prescribed as part of the school curriculum, during the entire period of the residence in the Philippines required of him prior to the hearing of his petition for naturalization as Philippine citizen.


Also if eligible, they must graduate high-school:



> If it is shown that the minor children of the person naturalized failed to graduate from a public or private high schools recognized by the Office of Private Education of the Philippines, where Philippine history, government and civics are taught as part of the school curriculum, through the fault of their parents either by neglecting to support them or by transferring hem to another school or schools. A certified copy of the decree cancelling the naturalization certificate shall be forwarded by the clerk of the Court to the Department of the Interior and the Bureau of Justice.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by bigpearl View Post
Maybe it's as simple as obtaining an alien certificate of registration and maintaining that for the 10 years?
It says "continuous" which means without interruption, so you'd have to be a legal permanent resident.

* Too true or is it? I don't know the answer.

Quote:
Originally Posted by bigpearl View Post
perhaps 10 years with an SRRV will work
No retirees allowed:

* LOL, I didn't pickup on that one but can relate to that scenario with my own government, age restrictions, professional or trade qualifications etc. for immigration.

Quote:
(He) must have some known lucrative trade, profession, or lawful occupation
Unless you

Quote:
own real estate in the Philippines worth not less than five thousand pesos, Philippine currency
Which non-citizens can't do. 

* Yes they can. Purchase a condo, perhaps a long term lease qualifies, a 60/40 company investing in realestate legally of course.

So, according to the act, unless you're married and have a 13a, your only option for citizenship is the 13 quota Visa. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Gary D View Post
He must have enrolled his minor children of school age, in any of the public schools or private schools recognized by the Office of Private Education of the Philippines, where Philippine history, government and civics are taught or prescribed as part of the school curriculum, during the entire period of the residence in the Philippines required of him prior to the hearing of his petition for naturalization as Philippine citizen.
Also if eligible, they must graduate high-school:

Quote:
If it is shown that the minor children of the person naturalized failed to graduate from a public or private high schools recognized by the Office of Private Education of the Philippines, where Philippine history, government and civics are taught as part of the school curriculum, through the fault of their parents either by neglecting to support them or by transferring hem to another school or schools. A certified copy of the decree cancelling the naturalization certificate shall be forwarded by the clerk of the Court to the Department of the Interior and the Bureau of Justice.

* If you have children?

As said my and other opinions are only that and personally a path such as this I won't investigate further but if I were seriously considering? As already said; Ask questions within the relevant expat forums, FB groups, PH. immi groups and plenty of time with our best friend google and once you think this is the right path for you then consult a professional and fingers crossed you get the right answers.
I wish you luck if this is the path you go down, for me it didn't suit but hope it does for you. Then you can fill us all in with the correct information/procedures.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> * Yes they can. Purchase a condo


True, _if _condos are considered real estate. And if they are, it would make more sense for it to say "own a condominium in the Philippines worth not less than five thousand pesos".


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> True, _if _condos are considered real estate. And if they are, it would make more sense for it to say "own a condominium in the Philippines worth not less than five thousand pesos".


And this is what Condos looked like in 1939.

https://tinyurl.com/rl3gmps

There you go, time for a professional and that is certainly not me, nor have others here bothered to answer such pedantic questions. If this is the path you choose then spend a few bucks with a migration attorney and as said let us know how you fare.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> And this is what Condos looked like in 1939. https://tinyurl.com/rl3gmps


They wrote "real estate" in 1939, you're the only one talking about condos.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> They wrote "real estate" in 1939, you're the only one talking about condos.


How did you fare? Too hard? Too tight? Research sunshine and stop shooting the messengers. While you constantly ask and ridicule offer little.
Condos and long term leases are acceptable with the PRA whether security or realestate and after your contributions? Questioning while doing little to help your own plight? No personal/credible info.
You asked but do five eighths of F/A with contributions other than diatribe and then some.

Bored. But some members go on incessantly and yes I will get yet another slapping as always because I rubbed some feathers the wrong way it seems.
Possibly booted for speaking my mind.

Yep time to let it go, do! 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> Condos and long term leases are acceptable with the PRA


See the title? We aren't talking about the PRA, we're talking about citizenship. Or, I'm talking about it, you're just rambling*** Snip *** lol


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I see absolutely no benefit to getting citizenship here. As a permanent resident (13a) I can already do more than I would ever need. Citizenship offers me nothing - owning land? Zero interest in owning. Voting? Even less interest than owning.

I have yet to see any actual benefit.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> They wrote "real estate" in 1939, you're the only one talking about condos.


Apparently Condominiums and long term leases are considered "real estate" in the Philippines like most thinking countries. Your play on words from a document written in 1939? I'll let you research that one.
I didn't write the law/s. I'm sure you will find another hole and b*tch yet again.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> See the title? We aren't talking about the PRA, we're talking about citizenship. Or, I'm talking about it, you're just rambling like a hurt fairy lol


Hurt fairy? and then laugh about it? It certainly appears that I have your number, homophobic. Perhaps there in lies your problem.
All in all, all members including myself have tried to help where we can on this and many other threads but personally I am over the constant questioning and the lack of information/credible or no not supplied by yourself. 
It simply appears you gloat on baiting others, I call that trawling. And while I could call out derogatory names/phases? Good night Gorn and it appears you will need it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I found some more interesting (links below) on acquiring Philippine citizenship. * 

Want Filipino dual citizenship or nationality? 

If you’re living some or all of the time in the Philippines, then seeking citizenship of the Philippines could make a lot of sense. Under local law, you’d have the same rights as any other natural born Filipino, so for example, you’re free to travel in and out of the country without having to worry about visas. You're also able to buy land, which is restricted for foreigners. But what if you don’t want to give up your original nationality to become Filipino?

Here’s where it gets tricky. The law of the Philippines doesn’t recognize dual citizenship for non-natives. This means that in most cases, if you want to become an Filipino national, you’re forced to give up your original citizenship.¹ It’s different if you’re born in the Philippines, and then take up a second citizenship elsewhere. In that case, you might be allowed to hold dual citizenship under Philippine law.

Dual citizenship is a complex area - so seek professional advice before you make any decisions. However, to get you started, here’s a beginners guide to the laws concerning dual citizenship in the Philippines.

Can you have dual citizenship in the Philippines? This depends on whether you’re a natural born Filipino or not. Foreigners who want to become Filipino must renounce their original citizenship before they’re considered to be Filipino. That means that a foreigner can’t have dual citizenship with the Philippines.

However, if you were born in the Philippines or in most cases, if your parents are natural born Filipinos, but you were born elsewhere, you get the right to citizenship of the Philippines automatically.¹ This can apply even if you’ve already naturalized as a citizen elsewhere and renounced your citizenship. Under a law known as R.A.9225, natural born Filipinos who lost their citizenship when they naturalized as citizens in other countries, can apply to have their Filipino nationality reinstated.¹ In effect this means that you can hold dual citizenship - but only if you’re considered to be Filipino by birth.

Why doesn’t the Philippines allow dual citizenship? The Philippines doesn’t allow dual citizenship for people who aren’t natural born Filipinos.That’s because you’re asked to be entirely loyal to the Philippines if you’re a citizen, and this is considered to be incompatible with dual nationality - for foreigners at least.

Are there any specific schemes/programs that are similar to dual citizenship with the Philippines? 
There aren’t any schemes which are a direct replacement for citizenship. However, there are some good, and fairly flexible long term visa options available which could be a good choice - for example if you want to retire in the Philippines.

If I become a citizen of the Philippines, can they legally force me to give up my other passport/nationality?
Theoretically you must renounce your other nationality when you become a Filipino, if you’re taking on Philippine citizenship through naturalization. You have to commit to being loyal to the Philippines, and this is seen as something you simply can’t achieve if you’re also equally loyal to your place of birth.

Online commentators do discuss how you can take up citizenship of the Philippines without ever carrying out the full legal duties required by your home country to renounce your citizenship. That’s because some countries consider that people who acquired citizenship by birth can never lose it. Other countries make it quite a complex and lengthy process to renounce your citizenship.

That means that acting as a de facto dual citizen, and holding two passports, for example, could be possible - but might very well be illegal. It could land you in trouble with both your home country and the Philippine authorities. Take legal advice before you make any decisions in this regard.

Otherwise you can be stripped of your Filipino citizenship if you serve another government, for example by being in their military, or if you sign up to the Philippine army and subsequently desert during wartime.²This area is pretty complex and there are exceptions to the rules, so if you're worried about the possibility of losing your citizenship it's worth taking legal advice.

What are the actual steps to becoming a citizen of the Philippines?
There are several steps to becoming a Filipino citizen. The exact process you follow will depend on whether you're a foreigner acquiring citizenship through naturalization, or a natural born Filipino reclaiming your citizenship after revoking it.

The steps you're likely to have to take include the following:³

Check you're eligible for citizenship
Complete the application including all required documentation
Pay your fee - to reacquire citizenship this can be as little as USD 50, but the fees are higher if you're becoming Filipino through naturalization. There may also be a requirement to invest in the country before you can naturalize
Swear an oath of allegiance to the country
Receive documentary proof of your citizenship and apply for a passport
How long does it take to become a Filipino citizen?
In most cases you have to have lived in the Philippines for 10 years before your application to become a citizen can be considered.⁴ However this might be shortened if you're married to a Filipino for example, or if you have a business in the country.⁴

Once you have decided to apply for citizenship you have to declare your intention to do so up to a year before actually submitting your application.⁴ You should be told at this stage if there's a problem with your application or any reason why you're not eligible. It'll then take a couple of months after this waiting period, to review and assess your application paperwork.

If I’m giving up one of my citizenship's, do I need to inform both countries that I have terminated my rights as a citizen? Or do the countries themselves do that?
This depends on the country you come from. Most likely you'll have to complete a formal process to renounce your original citizenship properly. Usually you can do this through your local embassy or consulate, but there may be fees to pay. Check with your local embassy or an immigration lawyer to make sure you know your obligations.

*Sources:* 
1. Citizenship ( October 11,2018 ) 
2. https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/comacts/ca_63_1936.html ( October 11,2018 ) 
3. https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/repacts/ra2003/ra_9225_2003.html ( October 11,2018 ) 
4. https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/comacts/ca_473_1939.html ( October 11,2018 )


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> acting as a de facto dual citizen, and holding two passports, for example, could be possible - but might very well be illegal. It could land you in trouble with both your home country and the Philippine authorities.


No trouble under American law:



> U.S. law does not require a person to choose one nationality or another. A U.S. citizen may naturalize in a foreign state without any risk to his or her U.S. citizenship.


Under Filipino law, all that's required is saying this in a courtroom: ""I, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . , solemnly swear that I renounce absolutely and forever all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state or sovereignty, and particularly to the . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . of which at this time I am a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution of the Philippines and that I will obey the laws, legal orders and decrees promulgated by the duly constituted authorities of the Commonwealth15 of the Philippines; [and I hereby declare that I recognize and accept the supreme authority of the United States of America in the Philippines and will maintain true faith and allegiance thereto;16 and that I impose this obligation upon myself voluntarily without mental reservation or purpose of evasion. "So help me God."


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gorn said:


> No trouble under American law:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Filipino law, all that's required is saying this in a courtroom: ""I, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . , solemnly swear that I renounce absolutely and forever all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state or sovereignty, and particularly to the . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . of which at this time I am a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution of the Philippines and that I will obey the laws, legal orders and decrees promulgated by the duly constituted authorities of the Commonwealth15 of the Philippines; [and I hereby declare that I recognize and accept the supreme authority of the United States of America in the Philippines and will maintain true faith and allegiance thereto;16 and that I impose this obligation upon myself voluntarily without mental reservation or purpose of evasion. "So help me God."


I understand that Gorn, and you could be right but this retired military government employee will never denounce his citizenship even in words and I shouldn't have to actually... So I don't see myself ever going the route of renouncing my citizenship... But some may choose this path, actually even that is troubling to me I guess we will agree to disagree on that point but I wish you well on your endeavors as well as others that are having a tough time figuring out your Immigration status direction. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> *I found some more interesting (links below) on acquiring Philippine citizenship. *
> 
> Want Filipino dual citizenship or nationality?
> 
> ...


So the big question is, if a US citizen does become a Philippine citizen and renounces his/her US citizenship does that mean that a person gives up their social security benefits?:confused2:


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

I've already voiced my complaint with a previous post and I'm still disappointed I didn't qualify for dual citizenship. The irony is , I was raised here and speak the language. Most Filipino Americans have never even stepped foot in the Philippines or even speak the native tongue and they qualify for dual citizenship. Ha!


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> Getting Philippine citizenship requires renouncing all other citizenship. You can regain them but in many cases it means that you have to apply as a Philippine citizen and go through the complete process.
> 
> In Canada all I have to do is go to Ottawa and reclaim it, but I would have to get into the country as a Philippine citizen and a visa can be difficult to get.
> 
> May or may not be a big issue for everyone but something to consider.


No way I'd renounce my citizenship with the U.S. hellz no. Us ex-military types swore allegiance to the Constitution, the flag, and the American way of life. The minimum is dual citizenship for me, which I didn't qualify for anyway as a Filipino American.


----------

